# Excel VBA - open MS File Explorer Folder where macro just saved a file



## 2Took (Dec 28, 2022)

Hello,

I have code that saves a file with a new name to the same folder where original file was.


Need code that will check to see if that folder is already opened, if so, then bring that window upfront. If not already opened, then open it and bring upfront.
If there's a way to also sort the folder to have latest saved file on top, that'd be a cherry on... well, top


----------



## Herakles (Dec 28, 2022)

What do you want to do when MS File Explorer opens? 

You may have more control if a Userform is loaded with a listbox containing the files in the folder.


----------



## 2Took (Dec 28, 2022)

Herakles said:


> What do you want to do when MS File Explorer opens?
> 
> You may have more control if a Userform is loaded with a listbox containing the files in the folder.


Sure, but in this case just as described would be great


----------



## 2Took (Dec 28, 2022)

Herakles said:


> What do you want to do when MS File Explorer opens?
> 
> You may have more control if a Userform is loaded with a listbox containing the files in the folder.


in this case just as described would be great... so, can you do as described in post #1 above?


----------

